

Show HN: SmartPeople, some stats, let's you follow any HN thread - ritonlajoie

Hi everyone,<p>A week has passed, and it's time for some relaxing time during this weekend (if you are not on vacations, like me!)<p>First of all, thanks for the good reviews (from you) of SmartPeople. This is neat, I didn't expect this enthusiasm from you all.<p>Some stats before the news : 53 people are registered, following 32 people. 314 emails have been sent this week. That's a good start.<p>But Today, I'm announcing you that you can now follow a thread, with the help of a small bookmarklet. You can add it to your favorite bar, then everytime you are reading something neat on HN, just click on it and the thread will be added to your follow list. (get it on http://nasr.ath.cx/?q=node/79)<p>Also, for the iphone/ipod/android lovers, whenever you click on a link in the notification emails (for the users or thread you follow), you are redirected to the beautiful ihackernews (formerly toadjaw.com/hn).<p>Thanks again for your enthusiasm, and for reporting any problem you may have!<p>Next stuff, as requested, is : RSS feeds to follow your HN idols without emails !
Happy week end to all<p>edit:  numbers &#38; typo
======
ronnier
Clickables...

<http://nasr.ath.cx/?q=node/79>

<http://nasr.ath.cx/>

<http://ihackernews.com/>

